# Should I tell the psychologist that I smoke weed to combat SAD?



## Emma1

I smoke mj 4 days out of the week, unless I have exams/occasions.

Can/should I tell the psychologist (I'm seeing her for the first time next week) that I smoke weed as a form of treatment? It had been recreational until I came to college and my SAD showed its true colors. I've relied on weed ever since. However, I can't smoke weed all day everyday (wish my name was Snoop Dogg) like at work. I just can't get focused.

I've taken adderall once before for an exam and it worked great for my performance (pardon my naivete, I was young). However I'm afraid of getting addicted.

Could I ask for adderall or ritalin and combine it with weed? When I experienced that I felt incredibly efficient/confident while still mellow/peaceful and most importantly CONTENT with life.

So here's my dilemma. Should I tell the psychologist that I do what I do to keep myself under control (and loving life) or will this complicate her job (or get me expelled haha)?


----------



## Ramondo

Emma1 said:


> I smoke mj 4 days out of the week, unless I have exams/occasions.
> 
> Can/should I tell the psychologist (I'm seeing her for the first time next week) that I smoke weed as a form of treatment? It had been recreational until I came to college and my SAD showed its true colors. I've relied on weed ever since. However, I can't smoke weed all day everyday (wish my name was Snoop Dogg) like at work. I just can't get focused.
> 
> I've taken adderall once before for an exam and it worked great for my performance (pardon my naivete, I was young). However I'm afraid of getting addicted.
> 
> Could I ask for adderall or ritalin and combine it with weed? When I experienced that I felt incredibly efficient/confident while still mellow/peaceful and most importantly CONTENT with life.
> 
> So here's my dilemma. Should I tell the psychologist that I do what I do to keep myself under control (and loving life) or will this complicate her job (or get me expelled haha)?


You should tell her. How many of her clients do you think don't smoke weed?
That is, unless there are special circumstances that you haven't mentioned - eg. she's the police psychologist at your Police Training School. 
Otherwise, she wouldn't care.


----------



## leave me alone

I am curious, does mj actually help you? I used to smoke once in a while, but i felt like its not doing any good - quite the opposite.


----------



## caithiggs

It might depend on the psych's moral values though, wouldn't it? Id' personally not mention it til at least your second appointment. But it depends. I mean if you would be willing to deal with the fact that she'll probably make you stop using pot then you can tell her. If you don't want to let it go right now I'd keep it to myself, personally.


----------



## Hell Boy

When I told my therapist they just asked me not to use it before a session. Personally I think it could have been useful before a session, but I guess it makes things harder for them.


----------



## AliceSanKitchen

you always need to tell doctors that you smoke weed, its doesnt get held against you. they need to know for the purpose of not putting you in danger with combination of meds.


----------



## seancooper

It's your decision. But you need to be aware that coping behaviors like smoking weed just make your SA worse in the long run. That's probably what your psychologist will say. IMO relying on any type of drug/medication to feel good about yourself in the long run isn't a great idea.


----------



## jangle1

Keep in mind they're psychologists, so they don't have any formal medical training. They probably wouldn't know anything about the physical interactions of THC, or what THC is. So there's really no point in telling them about it.


----------



## Ramondo

jangle1 said:


> Keep in mind they're psychologists, so they don't have any formal medical training. They probably wouldn't know anything about the physical interactions of THC, or what THC is. So there's really no point in telling them about it.


I'll assume you're being serious. So the only reason you'd tell a psychologist something is if it could interfere with some drugs that they can't prescribe anyway? You're after some psychological help, and you don't think being a dope fiend is worth mentioning?
What's the point of telling them anything then?


----------



## Hell Boy

Ramondo said:


> I'll assume you're being serious. So the only reason you'd tell a psychologist something is if it could interfere with some drugs that they can't prescribe anyway? You're after some psychological help, and you don't think being a dope fiend is worth mentioning?
> What's the point of telling them anything then?


Are you seriously equating smoking marijuana to being a dope fiend?


----------



## Ramondo

Hell Boy said:


> Are you seriously equating smoking marijuana to being a dope fiend?


It depends on your definition. No, I was being a bit facetious.

But it fits definitions 6, 7 here:
http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=dope fiend

My point was that, if you are smoking marijuana as a relief from anxiety, why would you not tell the therapist what you've tried and whether it has worked or not.


----------



## spacey82

You should probably tell her. I guarantee she has heard it many times before and if she is professional she will not judge you. It is important to let her know what's going on with you and you should be able to tell her anything. Trust me, there are a lot of people who smoke pot and I'm sure she won't be surprised.


----------



## EuphoriaMourning

My therapist, who often mentions things that sound vaguely buddist in philosophy, knows that I like marijuana. He even went so far as to agree with me when I said "I dont understand why people would hate being stoned" .. Ive had discussions with him about medications I've been on, and I've actually seen him whince a time or two about a couple of them.. but weed? As long as I'm being responsible about it, and it doesn't rule my life, I'm an adult and I can make my own decisions, he knows that, and I'm sure your psychologist knows that as well.. There are definate benefits for some people when it comes to smoking a little pot.. If it doesn't make you paranoid, or an over eater, then whatever, ya know? .. Just dont take your meds and toke up at the same time.. space it out.. It's not going to hurt to tell them the truth though, to be honest.. When you're in therapy you should be as honest as possible about all aspects of your life..


----------



## jangle1

Ramondo said:


> I'll assume you're being serious. So the only reason you'd tell a psychologist something is if it could interfere with some drugs that they can't prescribe anyway? You're after some psychological help, and you don't think being a dope fiend is worth mentioning?
> What's the point of telling them anything then?


No I'm saying they don't have any formal medical training, so they most likely wouldn't know (apart from their own preconceptions) what it does to the brain. By physical interactions I wasn't talking about medications, I meant physical interactions with the brain.

A dope fiend? That's ridiculous. Addiction problems are a completely different thing, when we're talking about marijuana we're generally talking about recreational use.

Psychologists role in therapy is to organize CBT and other prepared therapies for other disorders. As long as he's not smoking during or before exposures then frankly it doesn't concern the psychologist's job at all.


----------



## RJF

Yes. I told my psychologist that I took magic mushrooms several times in an effort to self-medicate my depression.


----------



## Emma1

Thank you everyone for your kind input. Im gathering up my courage to tell her next week  even if she disapproves of it, telling her would probably help me in the long run.

RJF, what was your doctor's reaction?


----------



## millenniumman75

Even with depression, I never did anything like this. There has to be an effective drug for it. Doctors would know about any side effects and everything. Taking this into your own hands can be dangerous.

I think it is good that you are discussing this with your doctor.


----------



## sherbert

you should... especially considering that you're using it specifically to help with SAD. 


As much as I like pot... it creates a whole slew of secondary effects that aren't particularly benefical: munchies, body buzz, reduced reaction time. Is it really the best medication?


----------



## Philosophical Ponderer

I am in a similar situation. I too smoke on a fairly regular basis in order to relieve my anxiety/depression. As I feel both of the conditions are growing beyond the medicinal capabilities of marijuana I am seeing a psychologist in addition to the therapist to explore other medications. Yet I feel reluctant to talk to them about it as I worry they would be less likely to prescribe certain medications. 
And by the way the "side effects" of pot are really rather inconsequential when compared to some of the side effects found on common antidepressants/anti-anxiety meds, aside from the legal ramifications.

@Emma - Interested in how things went with your therapist if you told her yet.


----------



## huxleyist

I have just started therapy for anxiety/depression symptoms and I smoke weed almost daily. I find that it helps me be more content, but less stable overall (like one minute I'll be crying about having to go to work and the next I'll be euphoric, like I've never cried in my life).

I have not told any therapist/counselors this because I don't want to stop and I think it's helping. Does anyone see a problem with this?


----------

